# Aristo 1:29 vs MTH 1:32



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, so I'm thinking....how much difference is there in the size of an Aristo F Unit and a MTH F?
If I were to run them side by side on separate tracks, how would it look? Real obvious on the size?

I have an O Scale that we run in our Dept 56 Display each year. Love the Protosound 2 system and
thinking might be the way to go with the outdoor trains. Seems less expensive than getting an Aristo/USA
locomotive then having a sound system put in.

I am just concerned about the way they would look next to each other.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Trainman,

If you run them on separate tracks I would say it might look ok. I run the MTH 1:32 scale Big Boys next to Aristo's 1:29 Dash-9s and the size difference doesn't bother me. You may feel different tho. As far as size difference in general, in appearance to me there is a big difference in size. The USA Trains 1:29 Big Boy looks enourmous compared to the MTH 1:32 version, but I still like both. (I do prefer the 1:29 size tho)

Here is a picture of the dash-9s and Big boys in the same photo:











I have a bunch more photos on my website, see the 2008 page: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Gardenrr2008.htm


I retrofit all my non-MTH engines with MTH DCS protosound 2 (see my website for more info) and really like the sound quality and control system. I also do installs for others as well.


Raymond


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The difference between a 1:29 and a 1:32 scale loco is 10 percent in each of the 3 dimensions, so the 1:29 is 10% longer, 10% wider and 10% taller, but those values MULTIPLY when VOLUME is considered so the 1:29 loco is 30% bigger than the 1:32. If they are models of the same or similar units the difference is very noticeable to some people. If they are models of very different prototypes, the scale difference can be visually nil.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/29/2008 10:35 AM
The difference between a 1:29 and a 1:32 scale loco is 10 percent in each of the 3 dimensions, ........ If they are models of very different prototypes, the scale difference can be visually nil.


That's what I had expected. As long as we did not run similar or same locomotives and used the 10 Foot Rule....should be okay.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rayman 

What coal cars are those in the pic? They look the same behind the Dash-9 and the Big Boys.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are the same, both sets are Bachmann coal hoppers. I got them because of 1) Cost ($30 shipped w/kadees added in) 2) over all size they match both my 1:32 and 1:29 engines. So very cost effective to own with them being so versatile.


Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray is a great example of enjoying all the bells and horns, etc. I can't see him having any less. 
I am brain dead so two wires in and two out fit me just fine. 
after Ray showed a side by side of USAT and MTH Bigboys, I was willing to shell out the $$ for the BIGGest baddest dude on the block.... USAT. 
thanks to Ray I got in trouble with my wife..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm innocent of all said charges...


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Ray I love seeing your layout, that Aristo Stainless Steel looks so darn good hehe. I finally got my ties coming for all that rail I bought thanks to E-bay lol. Only problem is they are all straight sections so I will have some cutting to do. Are all those coal hoppers with a different road number Ray? They look awesome!! I may have to give Bachmann a try.

-Will


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Will. See I actually like the clean look of the stainless rail too. Not everyone does tho. Interesting, I never thought of going through ebay for ties, glad you got some! 

There is only probably 5-6 different numbers so lol don't look too close. One of the next projects on the list is to remove the EBT logo from both sides of each car and maybe the car number so they look a little more generic. 

I tell ya I really like the cars, for $30 shipped w/metal wheels w/ body mounted kadees you can't beat the price and if there's a derailment I don't worry cause I know I didn't spend that much on them. Really look forward to seeing you get to break ground on your layout. A lot work goes into getting your first engine rolling but when they do for the first time it's a great feeling.


Raymond


----------

